# Grafikkartenlüfterdrehzahl auslesen

## malisha

Hey,

kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, wie man unter Linux die Drehzahl des Grafikkartenlüfters auslesen kann? 

Danke schonmal im Voraus  :Smile: 

Lg, malisha

----------

## Erdie

Kann das nvclock nicht? (Falls Du eine nvidia Karte hast)

----------

## malisha

Nein, "leider" ist es eine ATI-Grafikkarte.

Zu NVclock, ich glaube, dass man damit zwar die Lüfterdrehzahl festlegen, aber nicht auslesen kann.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee?

----------

## misterjack

Erstmal nachschauen, ob der Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte zweiadrig oder dreiadrig angeschlossen ist. Bei ersteren gibts hardwaretechnisch schon kein Signal und in der Regel ist das auch der Fall.

----------

